# Sig of the Moment



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

As doing a Sig of the Week, weekly, seems unlikely, and a month is too long imo. I've decided to start a SOTM. I'll do these competitions whenever I feel like, normally when I think this section needs a bit of a nudge :thumb02:

I want at LEAST 6 people to enter, I will not move ahead unless that number is met. Therefore, sign ups will remain open until we have enough with a due date posted afterwards.

Entries will be PM'd to me due to this, I don't want someones entry being posted say, a week earlier than someone elses. 

There will be pleeenty of time to get your sigs in, so don't worry about that. A deadline of a week will be set once the sixth person has signed up.

*RULES
Theme : Freestyle
Size : MAX 450X250
Due Date : 4th AUGUST 2010
*
*Prizes

First place - 250,000 and a custom made 'SOTM Winner' user bar I'll make ( see below ).
Second place - 100,000
Third place - 50,000

An extra 50k for the winner, and 25k for both second and third places due to hkado's generosity  

Registration -

1)Michael Carson
2)Killstarz
3)Limba
4)mroutdoorsman
5)Composure
6) hkado
7) jbritt
.
Winner can 'wear' this in their sig, if they choose to.










*​


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice job, Kry.

Put my name down.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Sure thing bud! Woo!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am in for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Is there a theme for this or something?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Me please


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

jbritt said:


> Is there a theme for this or something?


Updated main post! Forgot that part...:thumb02:

Cheers for signing up guys, keep em coming people!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I just did my first Sig 
And if there is room for one more, pls add me too.
I will senf you my work.
It's my first ever, so....here goes nothing:thumb02:


----------



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

Screw it I will give this a shot!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

In on this.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Brilliant  Will leave sign ups for the rest of today, then I'll add a deadline. Feel free to send in sigs whenever though!

Great to see people sign up so quickly.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Ill give it a go.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

good turn out for this one...should be fun


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Great turn out ! Hope some more choose to join. Main post updated with the user bar for the winner.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

KryO....your art work and graffix skills are becomming second to none!!!!:thumbsup:

Love the idea but suck at Graffix, you Chilean and Toxic are the top 3.....unless Nikos comes out of retirement!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cheers buddy! There're so many great artists here these days, some have improved so much since the old SOTWs (back when T.B dominated).

Gonna keep trying to do these kind of competitions as often as possible, and with 8 people signed up, it's lookin good! 

Really can't wait to get this comp going! Gonna add the deadline when I get up tomorrow, so if anyone else wants to sign up, sign up before 8-9am British Summer Time! 

Already recieved some great entries from a few people.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice "SOTM winner" sig :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Haha thanks man!

Right guys, sign ups are over. The due date is 4th August. Wednesday should be enough time. Can't wait to see all your entries!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Does Nikos know about this???:confused02: I think we should PM him if not....his stuff is ill....


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I did PM him, he ain't comin out of retirement  It's a shame. Also PM'd N1 and Toxic but no reply, guess they're too busy right now.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> I did PM him, he ain't comin out of retirement  It's a shame.


 
Dam I just sent him a PM....maybe I can bait him into it????:confused02: You know he never really had any skillz....:confused05: Stuff like that might work......doubt it


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bahaha! I hope so! Go look at my portfolio, I asked him if he'd ever come out of retirement and he replied there.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry everyone. I am going to have to bow out of this one. My computer is giving me troubles again. Actually physically it is hurting as well. My screen on my laptop is hanging by just one side right now after being knocked off the bed. :thumbsdown:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn no problem bud. Hope you get everything fixed soon!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I called Dell and they are going to send someone out to repair it. So hopefully that happens sooner than later.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

since its such a big turnout. Ill add 50k to the first place and 25k to both second and third.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cheers very much!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Entry submitted


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

All entries are in! Will get the voting thread up tonight or tomorrow. Good job all!


----------

